# Ground source heat exchanger integrated into/with a slab



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

*Ground Source Heat Exchanger integrated into/with a slab and/or footing of residential or commercial structures.*

The core of my idea is that the heat exchanger should be installed into or under a slab and/or footing of residential or commercial structures.

Heat exchanger can be made from any conductive materials such as plastic, metal or composite materials.

Heat exchanger can be made in a form of loops or coils or in a combination of these shapes.

Heat exchangers can be connected to geothermal heat pumps.

Such heat exchanger can sufficiently reduce the cost of geothermal systems.

Please note that even a concrete slab without an integrated loop works sufficiently well to exchange heat. You can see confirmation of my idea in details, at the link below:
https://sites.google.com/site/modernwaterboilers/

*Useful links:*
Geothermal Heat Pump Costs - DIY KITs: http://www.geothermalheaters.com/cost/

Geothermal Heat Pumps with Install Kit/Packages: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...++with+Install+Kit/Package&_sacat=0&_from=R40

ENERGY STAR Most Efficient 2014 &#8212; Geothermal Heat Pumps. Please look at the very reasonable "Lifetime Cost to Operate" parameter in many cases. " Geothermal Heat Pump lifetime is estimated at 15 years."
https://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=most_efficient.me_geothermal_heat_pumps

I will post my electric bills soon.
To be continued...

Boris Romanov


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

I assume that my electric bill, posted below, looks unrealistic for many forum members:
https://sites.google.com/site/modernwaterboilers/home/my-electric-bills
This is the main reason why I would like to share my noteworthy achievement.

The next bill for two cold months (December 2013 - January 2014) will be posted on February 08, 2014

Boris Romanov


----------

